# X5 35d E70 Mass Air Flow Sensor-CODING?



## Blown540 (Feb 8, 2019)

When changing to a new Mass Air Flow Sensor, do you have to code it in, like changing fuel injectors? The new sensor has put me in limp mode twice today with the half yellow engine light. The two codes showing each time are 4C2C/NOT PRESENT (DDE Air-mass flow sensor range) AND 4BC0/NOT PRESENT (DDE Air-mass flow sensor)
And have cleaned the connection and made sure it was connected good. It is just like the sensor is BAD???
THANKS, for any help! Jim


----------



## BabyUnicornTaco (Jan 8, 2018)

No coding should be needed. This is what you replaced? https://www.newtis.info/tisv2/a/en/...ontrol/13-62-senders-for-control-unit/Q4tw7dQ

Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest


----------



## Blown540 (Feb 8, 2019)

*THANK YOU for your HELP!*

YES and THANKS for your help! I must have a bad new Sensor and appreciate your help! Jim


----------



## BabyUnicornTaco (Jan 8, 2018)

Blown540 said:


> YES and THANKS for your help! I must have a bad new Sensor and appreciate your help! Jim


Could be damaged or dirty connector pins. Just an idea.

Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest mobile app


----------



## Blown540 (Feb 8, 2019)

*Thank you!*

THANK YOU and checking pins and connections tonight-THANKS, Jim


----------



## ard (Jul 1, 2009)

MAF sensors have a MASSIVE counterfeiting problem. 3rd world vendors have taken to copying Bosch items, down to every single mark on the molds AND copying boxes and packaging. The electronics inside are crap

In fact fairly large and established vendors have been burnt by this.

Just saying....

Google 'counterfeit maf'


----------



## Blown540 (Feb 8, 2019)

*THANK YOU and the Vendor is sending a new one today----*

I told the vendor that I was getting NO signal at all and they said-NO PROBLEM, a new one is on the way today! THANK YOU again for everyone's HELP! Jim


----------



## ard (Jul 1, 2009)

MAFs arent digital devices. good or bad.

You are lucky it doesnt work. A worse case scenarios is when it works but sends fault data to the DDE.. creating driveability issues, fueling issues, etc

IMO you need to make sure you are buying real parts. 

Just saying. Might be barking up the wrong tree, but Bosch probably gets one bad one out of every 100,000 they sell


----------

